# Interesting carboy pickup



## Calvus (Sep 20, 2011)

Went to pick up three carboys from an ad on craigslist. He had 12 total and there was this old water carboy labeled "From the hills of Hollywood: Magnetic Springs Water" Cant really find much about the company but thought it was a pretty cool bottle to hold some wine. Anyone else with some older carboys with advertizements? Something kind of neat about using older glass.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 21, 2011)

Great looking carboys. I have a couple and I find tht the opening is slightly smaller than the carboys I buy from wine equipment suppliers. For example, I cannot fit my drill mounted stirrer into the water bottles. Almost, but not quite. I have to keep this in min when preparing to de-gas. If you have a stirrer, see if it fits into the carboys you purchased.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice score and the look to be in great shape!


----------



## Calvus (Sep 27, 2011)

WHAT!!! I just scored 5 5 gallon carboys for $30. I thought the craigslist ad was going to be for 30 each. But for 5? I better find something in the fridge to ferment. And a pic of the peach that is happily fermenting away with Cote des Blancs.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice score indeed!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome score! Congratulations


----------

